# Flag Pole



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

I am in need of someone to install a 25 foot flag pole at my residence. Can someone please point me in the right direction? Thanking you in advance.

Ed AKA OLDCRAB​


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn Ed, I forgot about the concrete mess at you house until I saw this post. I will come by tommorow and get it up. because I forgot I will put the pole up for free buddy. sorry.


----------

